
Ghost Gun - kiddz
http://www.wired.com/story/ghost-gun-machine-makes-untraceable-handguns/
======
dawnbreez
I'm disappointed. This appears to not feature the 30 magazine clip mentioned
previously as being part of the Ghost Gun[1].

[1][http://www.theblaze.com/news/2014/01/21/anti-gun-senator-
is-...](http://www.theblaze.com/news/2014/01/21/anti-gun-senator-is-being-
mocked-relentlessly-after-he-warned-of-30-caliber-clip-in-embarrassing-video/)

